# Exterior formula??



## gazansteythomas (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey guys I'm just starting out as a valeter/detailer ,

I've seen a few valters/cleaners use like a solution/formula in a 2litre spray pump bottle, thing is none of them will spill the beans and say what the recipe is, it's almost like traffic film remover, a spray on and wipe off process ,and the colour is a light blue

Any ideas guys???

Many thanks gaz


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not a TFR but my guess would be ONR


----------

